# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  CentOS 5. kdeinit не может запустить "htmlview"

## Admen

Здравствуйте
При попытке запустить konqueror стало появляться такое сообщение: kdeinit не может запустить "htmlview". Konqeror конечно не запускается. 
В остальном интерфейс работает. Из главного меню доступно всё кроме терминала.Окно эмулятора появляется на секунду и пропадает
Недоступна web-админка ejabberd. Скрипт авторизации срабатывает, авторизация не проходит
Никаких действий с системой не производилось. Конфиги PostgreSQL и ejabberd  разве что поправлял. Графической средой при этом не пользовался. 
Putty  удаленно соединяется, но залогиниться даже под root уже не получается. Пароль не опознает.
Признаюсь, с *nix имею дело на уровне теоретически подкованного чайника.
Что могло слететь и где искать корень зла?  
Спасибо

----------


## Admen

Может, имеет смысл снести остатки KDE и установить GNOME? Штатными средствами

----------


## Olgalew

Цитата jimaul у ubuntu команды отличаются от центосовскийстранно ... 
я заметил только одно отличии yum на CentOs и apt на Ubuntu
все остальное одинаково 

Или я чет делаю не так ??? 

 
Всем спасибо!

----------


## CarolPeazy

Всем доброго времени суток.
В линуксах новичек, поэтому просьба сильно не пинать
Установил биллинг на CentOS 6.4, при попытке зайти в админку пишет внутреннюю ошибку сервера, где ковырять не пойму... Помогите пожалуйста
Abills стоит 0.52

----------

